# Applet & Netzwerk



## raven (5. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

Ich hab eine kleine Frage? Ich bin gerade dabei ein netzwerkbasierendes Spiel zu programmieren, als Applet. Nun meine Frage ist das als Applet überhaupt möglich. Ich habe gehört, das man bei einen Applet nur bestimmte Rechte besitzt und das deshalt nicht möglich ist. Stimmt das? Und wie kann man das umgehen, so das ich letztendlich mein Spiel als Applte programmieren kann? Muss ich da besonderheiten beachten? mfg


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2006)

Du musst das Applet signieren, dann kannst du alles machen was eine Applikation auch kann.


----------



## raven (5. Nov 2006)

echt, cool.

Ähm. was genau ist das signieren?


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2006)

cook mal in der faq unter applet


----------



## thE_29 (6. Nov 2006)

Damit du Zugriff auf den PC hast (lokal) mit einem Applet!

Das ist von einem Applet ja nicht gleich gegeben (wäre ja ne riesige Sicherheitslücke)


----------

